# John Wick: Chapter 4 (March 24, 2023)



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2019)

At the moment its schedule to open the same day as the other big Keanu Reeves movie, The Matrix 4.  This will likely change.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2020)

Bad news guys


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 30, 2020)

I don't think a 4th film can recapture the 1st film's magic. I didn't really enjoy the 3rd.

if this franchise dies, it dies

if you dislike, you dislike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 1, 2020)

My main wish for what's next in the series is to bring in Christian Bale as dog loving, gun-fu rival to John. Just to echo his character in Equilibrium.


That and an official Raid crossover. They don't plan on continuing the Raid movies? Fine. Let that shit crossover with this and have Jon fight Rama after the events of 2. 

And though the novelty of bringing Carrie Ann Moss back into the fold kinda became redundant with Matrix 4, I'd still like to see it here.


----------



## Mider T (May 2, 2020)

Delayed a full year!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2020)

John Wick 4 and 5 being filmed back to back.


----------



## Amol (Aug 7, 2020)

I was actually bit disappointed in last John Wick movie. Action scenes felt chore to me. They had  no actually purpose other than giving action for just heck of it. They literally dragged on in the end. Plot also didn't move much either.
I hope this movie doesn't have overabundance of pointless action scenes. Every fight should have a purpose, a reason. Not to mention series is going on for bit too long too. I had thought that this movie was going to be a trilogy. Hopefully Chapter 5 is the last one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2020)

Amol said:


> I was actually bit disappointed in last John Wick movie. Action scenes felt chore to me. They had  no actually purpose other than giving action for just heck of it. They literally dragged on in the end. Plot also didn't move much either.
> I hope this movie doesn't have overabundance of pointless action scenes. Every fight should have a purpose, a reason. Not to mention series is going on for bit too long too. I had thought that this movie was going to be a trilogy. Hopefully Chapter 5 is the last one.



That's my exactly opinion for the 2nd movie. I thought 3 was much better than in action scenes in all the ways that mattered since they managed to be both more inventive and give a pretty good amount of goons that gave Wick a genuine effort to take them down.

Except the Halle Barrey team up fight. That one got old fast. Five is definitely pushing it. 

That said, we don't really need more than 5 movies. A fourth should be more than enough.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 7, 2020)

If they can keep up the quality of the three first movies I'm more than fine with them going all Zatoichi on us and making a billion fantastic movies in a few years. Yes please!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 7, 2020)

Hm, I think the story has already gone off a cliff. I'm just watching to see people get kicked in the face by horses these days.


----------



## U mad bro (Aug 8, 2020)

My favorite franchise currently. This franchise is for the action movie purists.  I’m definitely disappointed  I have to wait to 2022 to see the next installments. One of the few films left that offer the escapism I want. Some people say too many fight scenes in 3 I say I want more. I can watch a whole series of this shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 27, 2020)

Pretentious shit, it keeps getting worse.


----------



## Mael (Aug 27, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Pretentious shit, it keeps getting worse.


Exactly how is it pretentious?

I mean yeah the theme now is Bowery King vs. Round Table or whatever the crime lords call themselves...but idk if I'd call that pretentious.

This has however gotten a little over the top where apparently a third of the world is in on the assassin trade and apparently there's a compact with the police to keep it within bounds lest the police get involved but it's barely explored.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 27, 2020)

Mael said:


> Exactly how is it pretentious?
> 
> I mean yeah the theme now is Bowery King vs. Round Table or whatever the crime lords call themselves...but idk if I'd call that pretentious.
> 
> This has however gotten a little over the top where apparently a third of the world is in on the assassin trade and apparently there's a compact with the police to keep it within bounds lest the police get involved but it's barely explored.


Like I said, pretentious


----------



## Velocity (Aug 27, 2020)

I do think they went a little overboard with the idea that practically everyone is secretly an assassin but, then again, they kinda went a little silly with the second movie anyway. It was better when Wick was a hitman that worked for Viggo that got out after doing an impossible job and the Continental was the criminal equivalent of neutral ground. I’m not sure if I like that, instead, there’s a worldwide network of assassins that serves under the High Table and basically everyone in New York was in on it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 27, 2020)

Yeah they intentionally blew things into big proportions to make Wick a blockbuster character.


----------



## Mael (Aug 27, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Like I said, pretentious



Fair enough.



Clay said:


> I do think they went a little overboard with the idea that practically everyone is secretly an assassin but, then again, they kinda went a little silly with the second movie anyway. It was better when Wick was a hitman that worked for Viggo that got out after doing an impossible job and the Continental was the criminal equivalent of neutral ground. I’m not sure if I like that, instead, there’s a worldwide network of assassins that serves under the High Table and basically everyone in New York was in on it.



Which was dumb because it made it a far less secret society, something the Hashshashin lore would get disrepected over.



~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah they intentionally blew things into big proportions to make Wick a blockbuster character.



He's not going to be.  He's going to just be the assassin version of Doomguy.


----------



## U mad bro (Aug 27, 2020)

What are you people talking about? In John Wick one they established a vast underground world made of different people. They even mentioned the hotel shit was around the world. This world always existed. It’s the same shit how many hero/protagonist arcs start off against a relatively simpler adversary and escalates. The first movie was a walk in the park for him more or less.  Hell even viggo said the mission John used to leave the trade was insane compared to himself.


----------



## Sloan (Aug 27, 2020)

John Wick 4:  John Wick’s wife had a twin seperated from birth that is an Assasin sent to kill Wick


----------



## Karma (Aug 27, 2020)

It ain't that deep son


----------



## U mad bro (Aug 27, 2020)

That’s what’s wrong with people now. People can’t just enjoy a movie with a man beating another man to death with a book. Gotta over analyze shit. It’s too violent, it’s unrealistic and etc. No shit it’s a movie lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mael (Aug 28, 2020)

U mad bro said:


> That’s what’s wrong with people now. People can’t just enjoy a movie with a man beating another man to death with a book. Gotta over analyze shit. It’s too violent, it’s unrealistic and etc. No shit it’s a movie lol


Oh don't get me wrong.  It's over the top and enjoyable because of that.  However, you still have to be careful of even that getting blown out of proportion because it takes away some of the intrigue of the assassin/criminal world if half the damn planet consists of assassins.

What if half of a planet was filled with Doomguys?  Would DOOM be as enjoyable?  No.


----------



## Amol (Aug 28, 2020)

Every fight should have some meaning. It should serve some purpose for overall story. This is after all still a movie and not documentry on all ways a man can fight. I would not have loved this series this much if it had lacked world building and intriguing story. Mere action would not have made this movie be part of my top 50. Action movie after all doesn't mean incoherent mindless action. To me at least third movie suffered in that regard. Little  story and almost too much action that served no point. I hold John Wick in higher standard. It is one of the best action series I have seen so I can't settle with anything mediocre even it comes to it. It has to be perfect.


----------



## U mad bro (Aug 28, 2020)

Mael said:


> Oh don't get me wrong.  It's over the top and enjoyable because of that.  However, you still have to be careful of even that getting blown out of proportion because it takes away some of the intrigue of the assassin/criminal world if half the damn planet consists of assassins.
> 
> What if half of a planet was filled with Doomguys?  Would DOOM be as enjoyable?  No.


I mean most of those people in Wick were goons. The term assassin was used extremely lightly. If you haven't notice a lot of people in the world do shady shit. So imagine if a network was established to link all the people who have the finger in something illegal were connected. Then a bounty was released for millions of dollars. Man I know whole neighborhoods that would come for his neck. In fact I know whole neighborhoods that would. The people who doing the most craziest shit look normal.


----------



## Mael (Aug 29, 2020)

U mad bro said:


> I mean most of those people in Wick were goons. The term assassin was used extremely lightly. If you haven't notice a lot of people in the world do shady shit. So imagine if a network was established to link all the people who have the finger in something illegal were connected. Then a bounty was released for millions of dollars. Man I know whole neighborhoods that would come for his neck. In fact I know whole neighborhoods that would. The people who doing the most craziest shit look normal.


True but it's done in a manner that isn't like some sort of out for a bounty mercenary vigilante shit.  They're all supposedly professionals.

It's sorta like superpowers.  If everyone has them, they stop being super.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 22, 2021)

John Wick 3 was definitely the weakest JW movie.

The first run of action scenes (against the basketball dude and the fight in the weapons shop) were good but after that it was pretty meh.

The dudes from the Raid were noticeably nerfed in combat ability to make the fight against Reeves look as even as possible  . He looked a lot stiffer and older in this movie than he did in the second one which I thought had some pretty incredible H2H combat moments.


I still look forward to JW4 and 5.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## MShadows (Jun 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amol (Jun 5, 2021)

John Wick has IP-man as friend.
High Table is fucked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 5, 2021)

Chirrut Imwe and John Wick in the same film?!  Give whoever came up with that idea a bonus.


----------



## Amol (Jun 5, 2021)

I hope that this movie more plot.
Third movie was essentially many actions scenes put together. I was actually exhausted by them as they were just happening for just sake of action and not story. It was weakest in trilogy . 

I want to see some actual shake up in  High Table now. John should go on real offense now instead of running and running.
He has Bowery King  and Ip Man on his side. I don't know whether Halle Berry is going to return or not. Hopefully she does.
That is enough firepower to go on actual war.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 5, 2021)

I loved the first three John Wick movies, and I do consider Donnie Yen one of the absolute GOATs, so this is cool as fuck. And the fact that Chad Stahelski actually knows how to direct action and martial arts makes this even better. Chad Stahelski & co will utilize Donnie to the fullest, unlike what most western directors have been able to when getting talented asian martial arts actors.

I still have nightmares of Tony Jaa vs Paul Walker. That shit was abysmal, and I still get a headache just by thinking about it. I like the movie a lot, but that fight was awful. You get Tony fucking Jaa on your movie, one of the greatest (new) martial artists on screen over the past 2 decades, and you screw him over like that. It's not good at all.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 5, 2021)

Still haven't gotten over john falling off a building and being fine.

He's not dom and this isn't supposed to be fast and the furious with guns.



Uncle Acid said:


> I loved the first three John Wick movies, and I do consider Donnie Yen one of the absolute GOATs, so this is cool as fuck. And the fact that Chad Stahelski actually knows how to direct action and martial arts makes this even better. Chad Stahelski & co will utilize Donnie to the fullest, unlike what most western directors have been able to when getting talented asian martial arts actors.
> 
> I still have nightmares of Tony Jaa vs Paul Walker. That shit was abysmal, and I still get a headache just by thinking about it. I like the movie a lot, but that fight was awful. You get Tony fucking Jaa on your movie, one of the greatest (new) martial artists on screen over the past 2 decades, and you screw him over like that. It's not good at all.



You think that's bad, go watch monster hunter or that nicolas cage time traveling predator movie. Poor tony jaa.

I know he lost his mind and had a nervous breakdown in the jungle trying to direct one of the ong bak movies, but 


just imagine 20something tony jaa in a mortal kombat movie where they actually cared about doing fun stuff with fights.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 5, 2021)

Uncle Acid said:


> I loved the first three John Wick movies, and I do consider Donnie Yen one of the absolute GOATs, so this is cool as fuck. And the fact that Chad Stahelski actually knows how to direct action and martial arts makes this even better. Chad Stahelski & co will utilize Donnie to the fullest, unlike what most western directors have been able to when getting talented asian martial arts actors.
> 
> I still have nightmares of Tony Jaa vs Paul Walker. That shit was abysmal, and I still get a headache just by thinking about it. I like the movie a lot, but that fight was awful. You get Tony fucking Jaa on your movie, one of the greatest (new) martial artists on screen over the past 2 decades, and you screw him over like that. It's not good at all.


I don't know who tony ja is but right away I knew you were talking about the 7th film where paul walker fist sacked him in the balls


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 5, 2021)

The fight is so poorly cut, put together and staged it's actually embarrassing. It's not quite Taken 3, but still. It's bad. I don't know how anyone involved in the production of a movie think this is good, interesting, fun or cool. It's really bad, and it's a shame as the potential was massive.

But this should be good. I really can't wait!


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Aug 11, 2021)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I don't know who tony ja is but right away I knew you were talking about the 7th film where paul walker fist sacked him in the balls


Well dude you need to see Ong-Bak then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 13, 2021)

JW3 felt like the series was spinning its wheels. John's on the run and the Continental gets into shit. John asks for a favor to get his life back, but that involves a harsh deal. John breaks the deal to help the Continental, but is betrayed in turn. Felt like a whole lot nothing on John's end except for losing a finger and finding himself pissed off with even more people (with some backstory exposition). After the simple tidiness of the first movie's plot, it feels like they're just making shit up in a serialized form.

I'm just hoping that both the action is still excellent and the plotting more focused.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 15, 2021)

I looked this up in google to see if there was any news, and I ended up seeing Scott MOTHERFUCKING ADKINS as part of the cast. How the hell did I miss that announcement. Is he gonna get revenge on Donnie for Ip Man 4?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 23, 2021)

MShadows said:


>


Scott Adkins is a part of the movie too

Hella fucking hyped


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Canute87 (Dec 24, 2021)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> *I don't think a 4th film can recapture the 1st film's magic. *I didn't really enjoy the 3rd.
> 
> if this franchise dies, it dies
> 
> if you dislike, you dislike



It never does.

The 3rd film started turning John Wick into one of those 'Characters' that can do every fucking thing.

In what capacity did john wick know how to effectively ride a fucking horse during his time as an assasin?  It's that kind of bullshit I have a distaste for.

Wait , John wick 4 you'll see him fly a fucking Jet plane.

And John wick 5 will have Dwayne Johnson and Kevin hart in there

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 21, 2022)

Thank god he's still alive


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2022)

Fuck yeah! I am sold.

I can't imagine Wick vs Donnie Yen lasting that long. That fight is too high level with such a small margin of error.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 10, 2022)

I rewatched all 3 films

The 1st... iconic, a classic, almost perfect

Although I'll say the 2nd is my fav of the 3. It had the best balance for killing, interesting characters and I feel the film explored John as a character the best

The 3rd was amazing. The beginning was chilling almost, but I feel it did drag at some moments. Still amazing tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2022)

Unpopular take but I actually prefer the first over the 2nd. Each movie tries to outdo the previous with bigger and bigger spectacle. That isn't a bad thing. I enjoy those movies. But I prefer when it was at it's most grounded.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2022)

Lol I remember when the 1st one came out it was extremely unpopular.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Lol I remember when the 1st one came out it was extremely unpopular.


86% on rotton tomatoes doesn't sound very unpopular.  I've only heard cries for a sequel. The clip of the club shootout went viral online.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 10, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Unpopular take but I actually prefer the first over the 2nd. Each movie tries to outdo the the previous with bigger and bigger spectacle. That isn't a bad thing. I enjoy those movies. But I prefer when it was at it's most grounded.


I think thats the most common take lol. I thought the same

The 1st was the easiest to watch, nothing complicated and some of the best moments of the franchise. I think it does get tiring tho bc after yusef dies, everything gets kinda predictable. 

The 2nd was raw af

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2022)

I think the first is the best


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> 86% on rotton tomatoes doesn't sound very unpopular.  I've only heard cries for a sequel. The clip of the club shootout went viral online.


The score rose as the franchise continued and became more popular.  Similar thing happened with The Conjuring.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 16, 2022)

Everything needs to have a spinoff these days.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2022)

Who and whom?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 16, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Who and whom?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MShadows (Aug 18, 2022)

Gimme that 3 hour long cut, I’m ready


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2022)

MShadows said:


> Gimme that 3 hour long cut, I’m ready


That's what she said


----------



## Oda Report (Aug 19, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Everything needs to have a spinoff these days.



Money machine goes bbbbrrrrrrr


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 19, 2022)

is john working again?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amol (Nov 10, 2022)

So I guess Winston didn't betray John after all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2022)

Amol said:


> So I guess Winston didn't betray John after all.


What's the number to text for classifies updates about in the video description?


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 10, 2022)

Amol said:


> So I guess Winston didn't betray John after all.



Sure he didn't John broke the rules on his own accord.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 10, 2022)

We going to John Wick 20 IDGAF

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 10, 2022)

Looks Good


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 10, 2022)

The cast is legit. 

Fishborrne, Penny wise, Donnie Yen and evil brother of Jackie Chan from rush hour 3. 

I'm in.


----------



## Rumbero (Nov 11, 2022)

My body is ready!

3 wasn't as good because they took a strange turn with the lore in regards to the continental being under the table.

This one however seems be going further in to worldbuilding which is very noice!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2022)

I rewatched the trilogy and 3 is my favorite.  Such a beautiful movie.


----------



## Amol (Nov 12, 2022)

I actually didn't like the Third that much.

It had action for just sake of action(and I kinda got tired of repetitive action scenes that were leading to nowhere) and most of plot I wasn't find off.

That is not to say I hated the 3rd movie but out of all trilogy, I liked it the least.

While first one is really iconic, I think story-wise Second was the best. It had best combination of both action and story.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2022)

I disagree that it had action for the sake of action. Most action scene had plot significance


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2022)

Amol said:


> I actually didn't like the Third that much.
> 
> It had action for just sake of action(and I kinda got tired of repetitive action scenes that were leading to nowhere) and most of plot I wasn't find off.
> 
> ...


bubuububububububbut this fight scene



Speaking of, I really hope those two come back in a future movie.


----------



## Amol (Nov 12, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> bubuububububububbut this fight scene
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of, I really hope those two come back in a future movie.


By this fight I was more tired than John.  
Like after this fight there was final boss fight. John somehow went from getting his ass kicked by those two to winning final boss fight.
Overall movie just had too much pointless action that wasn't driving story forward.

Those two should have been in this movie instead of third movie.

That is why I am very much hoping that this fourth movie has a good balance of action and story.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2022)

Amol said:


> By this fight I was more tired than John.
> Like after this fight there was final boss fight. John somehow went from getting his ass kicked by those two to winning final boss fight.
> Overall movie just had too much pointless action that wasn't driving story forward.
> 
> ...


Nah you're wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 13, 2022)

Is John Wick 3 on any streaming sites?


----------

